# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  تعرّف على (د. سيد عبد الماجد الغوري) الباحث الأكاديمي المتخصص في مجال الدراسات الحديثية

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*تعرّف على (د. سيد عبد الماجد الغوري) الباحث الأكاديمي المتخصص في مجال الدراسات الحديثية
*


(تعريف بعالم محدّث محترم. آثاره تدل  عليه. جزاه الله خيرا عن حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. بعيد عن  الخلافات التي تثير الأحقاد. يكتب بصمت مالا يقدر عليه كبار المحدّثين)
هو سيد عبد الماجد بن سيد أنور بن سيد قاسم الغوري.
الباحث الأكاديمي المتخصص في مجال الدراسات الحديثية .
من مواليد مدينة “حيدرآباد” (الدَّكَنْ) بالهند، عام 1398ﻫ (1978م).
درس العلومَ الشرعية في “دار العلوم الإسلامية” بحيدرآباد، وأكملها في  “مدرسة ضياء العلوم الشرعية” برأي بريلي. ثم واصل دراسةَ الليسانس في كلية  الشريعة بدار العلوم لندوة العلماء في لكنؤ. ثم تخصَّص في الحديث النبوي  وعلومه في فرع جامعة الأزهر الواقع بدمشق. ثم حصل على الماجستير فالدكتوراه  في الحديث النبوي من الجامعة الإسلامية العالمية بماليزيا (IIUM) بتقدير  ممتاز.
ومن أبرز شيوخه وأساتذته: العلامة أبو الحسن علي الندوي (وقد ألَّف عن  سيرته كتاباً موسَّعاً بالعربية يُعتبَر من أوائل الكتب التي تتعلق بحياته  والتعريف بمؤلَّفاته)، وحفيده الشيخ بلال عبد الحي الحسني الندوي، والدكتور  محمد أبو الليث شمس الدين الخيرآبادي من الهند. والشيخ عبد القادر  الأرناؤوط، والدكتور الشيخ نور الدين عتر، والدكتور مصطفى سعيد الخن،  والشيخ كريم الراجح، والدكتور بديع السيد اللحام من سوريا.
عمل باحثاً زميلاً في “معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور” (INHAD) في  ماليزيا نحو تسع سنوات، وألَّف بتكليف منه العديدَ من الكتب في تيسير علوم  الحديث وفي بعض الموضوعات المهمة في السنة النبوية، وكلها قد تُرجمت إلى  اللغة الملايوية. كما أنشأ من نفس المعهد مجلةَ “الحديث” وتولَّى رئاسةَ  تحريرها، والتي تُعتبَر أولَ مجلةٍ علميةٍ محكَّمةٍ من نوعها تختص بنشر  الدراسات والأبحاث في الحديث النبوي وعلومه وقضاياه.
وإلى جانب انشغاله بالبحث العلمي في المعهد المذكور ، قد عمل – أيضاً –  محاضراً في قسم الكتاب والسنة في “الكلية الجامعية الإسلامية العالمية  بسلانجور” (KUIS) في ماليزيا، وشارك في وضع المقررات الدراسية لقسم الكتاب  والسنة.
وله العديد من الأعمال العلمية المطبوعة، التي تنقسم إلى التأليف والتحقيق والإعداد، وهي كما يلي:
( أ ) من التأليف:
أولاً: بالعربية:
1- موسوعة علوم الحديث وفنونه. (ثلاث مجلدات) مطبوعة في دار ابن كثير ببيروت.
2- معجم ألفاظ وعبارات الجرح والتعديل النادرة والمشهورة. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
3- المعجم الوجيز لألفاظ الجرح والتعديل. (مطبوع في معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا، ودار ابن كثير ببيروت).
4- معجم المصطلحات الحديثية. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت، وفي معهد  دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا، وفي مكتبة زمزم بكراتشي).
5- معجم مصطلحات علوم القرآن والحديث.
6- المدخل إلى دراسة السنة النبوية. (مطبوع في معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا، وفي دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
7- المدخل إلى دراسة علم الجرح والتعديل. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
8- المدخل إلى دراسة علوم الحديث. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
9- علم الرجال: تعريفه وكتبه. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
10- مصادر الحديث ومراجعه: دراسة وتعريف. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
11- الميسَّر في علوم القرآن الكريم.
12- الميسَّر في علم مصطلح الحديث. (مطبوع في معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا، وفي دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
13- الميسَّر في علم الجرح والتعديل. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
14- الميسَّر في علم الرجال. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت، وفي معهد  دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا، وفي مكتبة زمزم بكراتشي).
15- الميسَّر في علم علل الحديث. (مطبوع في مكتبة زمزم بكراتشي).
16 – علم عِلَل الحديث: تعريفه وأئمته وكتبه: (مطبوعٌ في معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا).
17- السنة النبوية: حجيتها و تدوينها: دراسة عامة موجزة. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت ودار الشاكر بسلانجور في ماليزيا).
18 – الضوابط الأساسية لفهم الحديث النبوي: (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت، وفي معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا ).
19- التعريف الوجيز بتفاسير القرآن العزيز (مطبوع في دار الشاكر بسلانجور في ماليزيا).
20- الوجيز في تعريف كتب الحديث. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
21 – التعريف الوجيز بمناهج أشهر المصنِّفين في الحديث: (مطبوع في معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا ).
22 – الحديث الموضوع: أسباب اختلاقِه وخطورة انتشاره وضوابط معرفته وطريقة  التخلص منه. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت، وفي معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي  بسلانجور في ماليزيا).
23- علم مصطلح الحديث: نشأته وتطوُّره وتكامله. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
24 – مبادئ التعامل مع السنة النبوية. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت، وفي معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا).
25 – أعلام المحدِّثين في الهند في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري وآثارهم في الحديث وعلومه. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
26 – إلى طالب العلم. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت، وفي معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا، وفي مكتبة زمزم بكراتشي).
25 – المنهج المفيد لطلب علم الحديث. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت، وفي  معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا، وفي مكتبة زمزم بكراتشي).
26 – الرحلة في طلب الحديث النبوي: فوائدها وعطاءاتها.
27 – مباحث تمهيدية في علم الجرح والتعديل. (مطبوع في معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا).
28 – إنكار السنة: تاريخه وفِرَقه ودوافعه. (مطبوع في معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا).
29 – صور مشرقة للدعوة الإسلامية في العهد النبوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير  ببيروت، وفي معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور في ماليزيا ).
30 – أبو الحسن الندوي: الإمام المفكِّر الداعية المربِّي الأديب. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
31 – أبو الحسن الندوي: رائد الأدب الإسلامي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
32 – محمد إقبال: الشاعر المفكِّر الفيلسوف. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
33 – محمد حميد الله: سفير الإسلام، وأمين التراث الإسلامي في الغرب. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
34 – القاديانية: مؤامرةٌ خطيرةٌ وثورةٌ شنيعةٌ على النبوة المحمدية. (مطبوع في دار الفارابي بدمشق).
35 – التفسير والمفسِّرون في الهند: دراسة تاريخية استقرائية.
36 – تدوين السنة النبوية وتطوُّر التصنيف والتأليف فيها عبر القرون: عرض تاريخي موجز.
37 – حجية السنة النبوية في ضوء الأدلة الشرعية.
38 – أئمة المحدِّثين وأعلامهم وعطاءاتهم المميَّزة في الحديث النبوي: عرض وتعريف
39 – تعريف الدارسين بمناهج المحدِّثين.
40 – الشروح الحديثية: دراسة وتعريف.
41 – الإمام أبو حنيفة ومكانته وآراؤه في علم الحديث النبوي.
42 – أعلام المحدِّثين من الحنفية وجهودهم في الحديث النبوي عبر القرون: دراسة استقرائية.
43 – المحدِّثون من الحنفية في الهند وجهودهم في الحديث النبوي.
44 – المحدِّثون من “أهل الحديث” في الهند وجهودهم في الحديث النبوي.
45 – الإمام شاه ولي الله الدهلوي وجهوده في الحديث النبوي.
46 – المدارس الحديثية في عصر الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.
47- المدارس الحديثية في العالم الإسلامي في القرنين الأول والثاني الهجريين: نشأتها وتطوُّرها ورجالها وعطاءاتها.
48 – المدارس الإسلامية في الهند وجهود خريجيها في الحديث النبوي.
49 – دار العلوم ديوبند وجهود خريجيها في الحديث النبوي.
50 – جامعة مظاهر العلوم بسهارنفور وجهود خريجيها في الحديث النبوي.
51 – دار العلوم – ندوة العلماء وجهود خريجيها في الحديث النبوي.
ثانياً: بالأردية:
52 – علوم حديث: تاريخ وتعارف. (مطبوع في مكتبة زمزم بكراتشي).
53 – تسهيل مصطلحات حديث. (مطبوع في مكتبة زمزم بكراتشي).
( ب ) من التحقيق والتعليق:
54 – المدخل إلى دراسة جامع الترمذي، المعروف بـ: ” العِلَل الصغير “: للإمام الترمذي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
55 – مقدِّمةٌ في أصول الحديث: للمحدِّث الشيخ عبد الحقّ الدهلوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
56 – رسالة التوحيد، المعروفة بـ: “تقوية الإيمان”: للإمام الشهيد إسماعيل بن عبد الغني الدهلوي. (مطبوع في دار وحي القلم بدمشق).
57 – تهذيب الأخلاق: للعلامة سيد عبد الحي الحسني. (مطبوع في دار الفاربي بدمشق).
58 – الرسالة المحمدية: للعلامة سيد سليمان النَّدْوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
59 – الأحاديث المنتخبة في الصفات الستة للدعوة إلى الله: للشيخ محمد يوسف الكاندهلوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
60 – فضائل الدعوة إلى الله: للشيخ محمد زكريا الكاندهلوي. (مطبوع في دار وحي القلم بدمشق).
61 – السيرة النبوية: للعلامة أبي الحسن علي الندوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
62 – نظراتٌ في الأدب النبوي: للعلامة أبي الحسن علي الندوي. (مطبوع في دار البشائر الإسلامية ببيروت).
63 – أسوةٌ حسنةٌ: للعلامة أبي الحسن علي الندوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
64 – رسائل الأعلام إلى العلامة أبي الحسن الندوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
65 – الفقه الميسَّر على مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة: للشيخ شفيق الرحمن الندوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
( ج ) من الإعداد:
قام بجمع محاضرات ومقالات متفرقة للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي وغيره من العلماء، وهي كما يلي:
66 – ديوان محمد إقبال. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
67 – القادياني والقاديانية: دراساتٌ وتحليلٌ و عرضٌ علميٌّ. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
68 – إلى شباب المسلمين. (مطبوع في دار الفاربي بدمشق).
69 – رحلات العلامة أبي الحسن على الحسني الندوي: مشاهداته – محاضراته – لقاءاته – انطباعاته. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
70 – دراسات قرآنية: للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
71 – مقالاتٌ في السيرة النبوية: للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
72 – من أعلام المسلمين ومشاهيرهم: للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
73 – خطاباتٌ صريحةٌ إلى الأمراء والرؤساء: للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
74 – أبحاثٌ حول التعليم والتربية الإسلامية: للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
75 – مقالاتٌ وبحوثٌ حول الاستشراق والمستشرقين: للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
76 – مكانة المرأة في الإسلام: للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
77 – إسمعيات: للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي. (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
78 – محاضراتٌ إسلاميةٌ في الفكر والدعوة: للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي (ثلاث مجلدات) مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت.
79 – مقالاتٌ إسلاميةٌ في الفكر والدعوة: للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي (مجلدان). (مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).
80 – نصائح وتوجيهات إلى شباب المسلمين: للعلامة أبي الحسن الندوي.(مطبوع في دار ابن كثير ببيروت).




*لتحميل كتاب (التعريف الوجيز بمناهج أشهر المصنفين في الحديث) يرجى الضغط على الرابط أدناه:*
التعريف الوجيز بمناهج أشهر المصنفين في الحديث للدكتور سيد عبد الماجد الغوري

***************************
مصادر الترجمة:
1 ) “أيام في بلاد الشام” للدكتور محمد أكرم الندوي، (المطبوع في دار التربية بدمشق، الطبعة الأولى، عام 2008م)، ص26، 28، و55، 56.
2 ) “مقدمات الإمام أبي الحسن الندوي” للسيد أحمد زكريا الغوري الندوي،  (المطبوع في دار ابن كثير بدمشق، الطبعة الأولى، عام 2010م)، ج2، ص121،  123. https://abulhasanalinadwi.org/books/muqaddimat-part1/
3 ) “السيرة الذاتية” للمترجَم، المودعة في موقع “معهد دراسات الحديث النبوي بسلانجور”.
منقول
*(المصدر: مجلة “الحديث” العلمية المحكمة http://journal.kuis.edu.my/hadis/team)*

----------

